# problem with leisure battery charging



## olpoll (Jan 2, 2010)

hi all,
ive got a problem with the leisure battery not charging on my compass avantgarde 100 ive just been off for the first time overnight every thing was fine with the lights tv etc as the battery was fully charged on the 240v before hand
but today when i got home after running the fridge on the green alternator switch everything's flat the interior spot lights are just about flat and the water pumps not switching on
if i plug the 240v in every things ok and the battery is charging but if i run the engine and try and charge it there's nothing i disconnected the leisure battery and connected a tester to the leisure battery leads when the engine is running there's no power but if i plug in the 240v there's power
over the last week or so in this hard frost the engine as taken a lot to turn over from the vehicle battery and in one case i had to jump it 
ive only had the van a few weeks so ill phone the company i got it from and im sure they will sort it out for me, the problem is there 100 miles away so if its not much i dont mind having a look
it would also help if i had a bit more info i could give them over the phone

thanks for any advice Andrew


----------



## runnach (Jan 2, 2010)

olpoll said:


> hi all,
> ive got a problem with the leisure battery not charging on my compass avantgarde 100 ive just been off for the first time overnight every thing was fine with the lights tv etc as the battery was fully charged on the 240v before hand
> but today when i got home after running the fridge on the green alternator switch everything's flat the interior spot lights are just about flat and the water pumps not switching on
> if i plug the 240v in every things ok and the battery is charging but if i run the engine and try and charge it there's nothing i disconnected the leisure battery and connected a tester to the leisure battery leads when the engine is running there's no power but if i plug in the 240v there's power
> ...



shagged leisure batery is my thoughts regards
channa


----------



## olpoll (Jan 2, 2010)

channa said:


> shagged leisure batery is my thoughts regards
> channa


no problem with the leisure battery as i said it charges ok from the 240v and when charged it lasts for ages (when tested the telly ran for over 14 hours)

it just wont charge from the vehicle engine


----------



## runnach (Jan 2, 2010)

olpoll said:


> no problem with the leisure battery as i said it charges ok from the 240v and when charged it lasts for ages (when tested the telly ran for over 14 hours)
> 
> it just wont charge from the vehicle engine




MMM I have to agree, take no notice of me, What I do know for sure peeps want to argue the toss.

No idea re your problem but i am sure you will get the answer 

Channa


----------



## mrbruce (Jan 2, 2010)

Does the leisure battery charge via a zig style panel/unit? If so have you checked the fuse on the panel. The problem in on the 12V circuit so can only be on the lead which runs from the main battery/alternator to the charger or an in-line fuse. Or the charging unit / battery. My guess is a fuse. Check for power to the charging unit.


----------



## maingate (Jan 2, 2010)

I had a similar van to yours (Elddis Autoquest 120)

If you have just bought the van, insist that the dealer change the engine battery, tell him it will not turn over the engine in cold weather.

If you think the Leisure battery is OK but is not taking a charge from the alternator then you need to lift the bonnet and check the fuses. They were located beside the engine battery. From memory, there is a 40 amp and a smaller one (10 or 20 amp). 

When you are wilding, I would run your fridge on gas. I used to run mine on 12 volts a lot and it hammered my leisure battery. 

I am assuming that your setup is similar to the one I had. There will be a fuse box somewhere inside the van with about 10 or 12 fuses in it. The plastic cover tells you which fuse does what. There should also be details in your handbook. Check under the bonnet first though.


----------



## The Grand Wanderer (Jan 3, 2010)

olpoll said:


> hi all,
> ive got a problem with the leisure battery not charging on my compass avantgarde 100 ive just been off for the first time overnight every thing was fine with the lights tv etc as the battery was fully charged on the 240v before hand
> but today when i got home after running the fridge on the green alternator switch everything's flat the interior spot lights are just about flat and the water pumps not switching on
> if i plug the 240v in every things ok and the battery is charging but if i run the engine and try and charge it there's nothing i disconnected the leisure battery and connected a tester to the leisure battery leads when the engine is running there's no power but if i plug in the 240v there's power
> ...



Hi Andrew,
A few basics.
Only use fridge on 12 volts when engine running as it will flatten a leisure battery/ies in no time at all.
If wilding use gas, if pluged in use 240 volts/mains.
Your Zig/charger works fine, and your leisure battery/ies seem to accept a charge.
Your problem lies with your split charger and or with your fridge relay. These are usually to be found under the bonnet near the van battery. Each is protected by a fuse. Sometimes hidden behind a plastic cover and sometimes there is a third one which controls the step.
Try and find the wiring diagram for your van and study it carefully so that you can build up a mental picture of the way your 12 volt system works. If you check out some of my previous posts you will find a lot of advice. This is an often experienced problem and the solution is often just a question of checking the circuits and cleaning the fuses.
Happy Wilding,
Wanderer


----------



## olpoll (Jan 3, 2010)

The Grand Wanderer said:


> Hi Andrew,
> A few basics.
> Only use fridge on 12 volts when engine running as it will flatten a leisure battery/ies in no time at all.
> If wilding use gas, if pluged in use 240 volts/mains.
> ...



thanks every one for the help 

iv identified the problem as a blown fuse in the in the 12volt box (under the seats in the back of the m/h i didn't know the box was there) the blown fuse was the van battery to the leisure battery link i replaced the fuse and every thing is charging and running ok now

im still not sure about the vehicle battery as its still terrible to start in the morning after a hard frost (that's even after a good 60 mile run the day before) and i think that could be how the fuse blew in the first place, also   the alarm is still not working properly (still getting the door open bleeps then it going off when i try to arm it)

i think ill have a run out to were i got the m/h and have them check the battery and the alarm

if nothing else im learning lots about the van

thanks again Andrew


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 3, 2010)

olpoll said:


> thanks every one for the help
> 
> iv identified the problem as a blown fuse in the in the 12volt box (under the seats in the back of the m/h i didn't know the box was there) the blown fuse was the van battery to the leisure battery link i replaced the fuse and every thing is charging and running ok now
> 
> ...



I would call the supplier first to see if they will accept responsibility, If its a 200 mile round trip you might be better off just getting your local battery company to test the battery and replace if required. Just the way I would play it, 200 miles is a lot of diesel


----------



## olpoll (Jan 3, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> I would call the supplier first to see if they will accept responsibility, If its a 200 mile round trip you might be better off just getting your local battery company to test the battery and replace if required. Just the way I would play it, 200 miles is a lot of diesel



will do, 
if i tell them about the alarm problem and that i think its the battery thats blowing the fuse im sure they will help me out, i phoned them today but the maintenance lads weren't back in until tomorrow so there going to phone me back tomorrow for a crack they seem a decent lot


----------

